# Blew my phone up wit 901 Help Pls



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

So i used dhacker one click restore to bring back my phone.
then used Bionic Path Saver too get me up too 901. everything went off without a hitch as far as the script doing what it needed to do. When i checked my phone out it seemed to be rooted the su/superuser was there it prompted me to allow and deny for su priv. It would not grant it su priv even after hitting allow so i obviously was not rooted.
So i then went to use one click restore and it failed sending one of the files and i was bricked only having access to Fastboot. I was able to use Bionic Path Saver to push and install the images in the first part of the script, i believe that is 5.5.886, and i assume i still have the 901 radio. I can now boot into the OS but when i hit the android guy to setup the phone i get the spinner and i have let it sit for over a hour it just hangs on that. I have tried, one click restore, FXZ, stock recovery too update 893/901 and nothing works if i was able to enable usb debug i am confident Bionic path saver would fix the issue but i cannot because i just get the spinner after hitting the android guy.

Any suggestions???

Thanks for any of your input.


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

Look for the radio.zip file that's been posted in a few places and flash it in stock recovery. That should fix up the radio and get you back to a working phone.


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

SamuriHL said:


> Look for the radio.zip file that's been posted in a few places and flash it in stock recovery. That should fix up the radio and get you back to a working phone.


Is it an older radio? Because i think the problem is i am on 901 radio and and old stock GB system and that is making it freeze and giving me the spinner.


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks buddy did the trick


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------

